# 650 Euro PC-Konfiguration bitte prüfen



## Aimton (1. April 2020)

*650 Euro PC-Konfiguration bitte prüfen*

Hi zusammen,

Ich als PC-Neuling, habe die letzten Tage damit verbracht einen PC zusammenzustellen.
Könnte sich jemand meine Konfiguration anschauen, bevor Ich die Kiste Bestelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU*: 
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6x 3.2 GHz AM4 BOX YD1600BBAFBOX [EAN 0730143309752]
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...6x-3-2-GHz-AM4-BOX-YD1600BBAFBOX_1335469.html


CPU Kühler*: 
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html


Mainboard*:
MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1327450.html


Grafikkarte*:
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ulse-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167546.html


RAM*:
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Single Rank grau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...le-Rank-grau-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15_1295300.html


SSD*:
500GB WD Blue M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D NAND (WDS500G2B0B)
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...SATA-6Gb-s-3D-NAND--WDS500G2B0B-_1188499.html


Netzteil*:
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W
https://www.reichelt.de/be-quiet-pu...ce=psuma&utm_medium=Geizhals.de&PROVID=2&&r=1


Gehäuse*:
Sharkoon S1000 mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Mini-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1214579.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2020)

Das RAM ist zu teuer, die Grafikkarte nicht mehr empfehlenswert, und das Netzteil ist ebenfalls wie das RAM zu teuer. Du kannst bei dem Preis daher was besseres bekommen. Mal zusammengefasst:

Gehäuse 45€ und Mainboard 72€, SSD 70€. Das bleibt erstmal. Das sind 187€.

CPU: ich würde ein wenig mehr ausgeben und den Ryzen 5 2600 nehmen, der bringt in Full-HD 10-15% => 117€. 

RAM: G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000, 16GB für 68€. 

Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 9 CM 400W, 51€. Das reicht für die CPU und die Grafikkarte, die ich noch vorschlagen werde. Oder für 10€ mehr die 500W-Version, also 61€. 


Das macht bisher 433€. Da würde ich als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1660 Super, Zb die MSI Armor GTX 1660 nehmen, die kostet 219 Euro, ist aber 20% schneller in Games bei Full-HD als die RX 580 und braucht weniger Strom. Dann reicht es halt erstmal nicht noch für nen extra CPU-Kühler, aber den kannst du ja dann später mal nachkaufen und nutzt erstmal den Kühler, der bei der CPU dabei ist. Oder aber du gibst doch ein wenig mehr aus. 

Oder du nimmst als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1650 Super. Die ist bei der Leistung trotz nur 4GB zwischen einer RX 580 und GTX 1660 und kostet 170-190€.


----------



## Aimton (1. April 2020)

Bei der CPU habe ich gelesen, dass der 1600  ein  besseres Preis- Leistungsverhältnis als der 2600 hat.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2020)

Aimton schrieb:


> Bei der CPU habe ich gelesen, dass der 1600  ein  besseres Preis- Leistungsverhältnis als der 2600 hat.



Das hängt extrem vom Preis ab. Aktuell zahlst du bei Mindfactory 20€ mehr und hast ca 10-15% mehr Spieleleistung, eine längere "Haltbarkeit" und die etwas bessere Effizienz. Wenn es ein PC für wirklich maximal 600€ wäre, würde ich den 1600 nehmen. Aber den 2600er kannst du wie beschrieben ja verwirklichen. Ich würde sogar eher das machen als direkt 16GB RAM zu nehmen. D.h. lieber den 2600er plus die GTX 1660 und erstmal "nur" 8GB und "nur" den Box-Kühler statt den 1600er mit "gutem" Kühler und eine GTX 1650 Super bzw. RX 580 und 16GB RAM. Zumindest beim RAM würde ich "sparen" und erstmal nur 1x8GB nehmen, FALLS die Grenze wirklich knallhart bei 650€ liegt, denn ein zweiter Riegel mit 8GB ist schnell nachgekauft UND leicht eingebaut.


----------



## Aimton (2. April 2020)

Gibt es zwischen der GTX 1660 / GTX 1660 Super / RX 580 [https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...lse-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167546.html]
einen Preis / Leistung Sieger?


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2020)

Aimton schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen der GTX 1660 / GTX 1660 Super / RX 580 [https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...lse-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167546.html]
> einen Preis / Leistung Sieger?



Nicht wirklich. Die GTX 1650 Super ist halt ca 7-10% schneller als die RX 580, kostet kaum mehr und verbraucht merkbar weniger Strom. Die GTX 1660 ist nochmal 10% schneller und hat mehr RAM als die 1650 Super, was in 1-2 Jahren schon sehr wichtig sein kann. An sich sind alle "pro Euro" ihr Geld wert. Du kannst auch mal schauen, ob es noch eine RX 570 mit 8GB unter 150€ gibt. Das wäre bei Preis-Leistung sehr gut, aber dann musst du halt noch früher mal aufrüsten als mit einer RX 580 oder 1650 Super / 1660.

Speziell bezogen auf die Sapphire RX 580 wäre aber 1650 Super besser, da sie stärker ist, weniger Strom braucht, aber nicht teurer ist. Nachteil sind halt Games, die vielleicht wirklich wegen der nur 4GB enorm "streiken" - die sind aktuell aber meines Wissens noch nicht da, jedenfalls nicht bezogen auf eine moderne GTX 1650 Super-Karte. Bei ner RX 570 gibt es durchaus Games, die mit 4GB nicht mehr dolle laufen, mit 8GB aber schon.


----------



## Aimton (2. April 2020)

Alles klar, dann schau ich mich nochmal um... 

Ansonsten passt die Konfiguration?

CPU*: 
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6x 3.2 GHz AM4 BOX YD1600BBAFBOX [EAN 0730143309752]
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...6x-3-2-GHz-AM4-BOX-YD1600BBAFBOX_1335469.html

CPU Kühler*: 
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports CPU-Kühler, 120mm - weiß
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...eSports-CPU-Kuehler--120mm-weiss_1299961.html

Mainboard*:
MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1327450.html

RAM*:
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Single Rank grau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...le-Rank-grau-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15_1295300.html

SSD*:
500GB WD Blue M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D NAND (WDS500G2B0B)
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...SATA-6Gb-s-3D-NAND--WDS500G2B0B-_1188499.html

Netzteil*:
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W
https://www.reichelt.de/be-quiet-pu...ce=psuma&utm_medium=Geizhals.de&PROVID=2&&r=1

Gehäuse*:
Kolink International Citadel mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...enster-Mini-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-_1306594.html


----------



## frothungt (2. April 2020)

Wenn Du kurzentschlossen bist, im Mindfactory Mindstar gibts gerade eine Vega 56 für 229. Die hat auch gut Power und 8GB:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1SgVO6A7pI


----------



## Aimton (2. April 2020)

Kannst du mir die verlinken?


----------



## frothungt (2. April 2020)

Aimton schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die verlinken?


Ist schon weg, hat jemand anders zugeschlagen. Aber den Mindstar solltest Du mal im Auge behalten. da kommen sehr oft Einzelstück-Schnäppchen rein:
https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar

Der Preis sinkt je länger keiner den Artikel kauft, die Vega 56 habe ich schon für 199 weggehen sehen. ist aber auch immer das Risiko, dass jemand vor einem kauft.


----------



## frothungt (2. April 2020)

Achso und ich empfehle ganz besonders die Seite MyDealz mal im Auge zu behalten, die haben jedes Schnäppchen sehr schnell drin. Gerade z.B. eine echt preiswerte und gute SSD für 54 Euro:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/sandisk-ultra-3d-solid-state-drive-512-gb-ssd-25-zoll-intern-1560823


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2020)

frothungt schrieb:


> Achso und ich empfehle ganz besonders die Seite MyDealz mal im Auge zu behalten, die haben jedes Schnäppchen sehr schnell drin. Gerade z.B. eine echt preiswerte und gute SSD für 54 Euro:
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/sandisk-ultra-3d-solid-state-drive-512-gb-ssd-25-zoll-intern-1560823


 Ja, das wäre auch ein gute Möglichkeit, sich ein paar Euro zu sparen

Die von Dir, Aimton, ausgesuchte WD Blue ist auch nicht schneller, da sie zwar M.2 ist, aber nur per SATA angebunden. Und ich würde halt wie gesagt beim Netzteil und RAM auch ne Stufe runtergehen, da sparst du 20-30€, aber nichts an Qualität oder so. Das teurere Netzteil ist ein BISSCHEN effizienter, das ist auch schon alles.


----------



## Aimton (2. April 2020)

Wäre das Asrock eine gute Alternative zum MSI Board?

MSI: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1327450.html

Asrock: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1267179.html


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2020)

Aimton schrieb:


> Wäre das Asrock eine gute Alternative zum MSI Board?
> 
> MSI: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1327450.html
> 
> Asrock: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1267179.html



Ja, an sich machst du da in der Preisklasse eh nichts falsch, sofern es nicht relativ viele schlechte Erfahrungsberichte gibt. Außer es fehlt ein Anschluss, den du dringend brauchst


----------



## Aimton (4. April 2020)

Habe jetzt alles bestellt! 

Für alle die es interessiert:

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1516280

ca. 640 Euro inklusive Versand und den individuellen Preisen der jeweiligen Websites!


----------



## Aimton (7. April 2020)

Leider können RAM und Netzteil nicht geliefert werden...
Könnt ihr Netzteile mit 500W empfehlen?
Beim RAM habe ich den (Link) bei Amazon gefunden, sind 3200MHz, passt trotzdem oder?

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MNJP6RW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KV3UONPZ16VH&psc=1


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2020)

Aimton schrieb:


> Leider können RAM und Netzteil nicht geliefert werden...
> Könnt ihr Netzteile mit 500W empfehlen?
> Beim RAM habe ich den (Link) bei Amazon gefunden, sind 3200MHz, passt trotzdem oder?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MNJP6RW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KV3UONPZ16VH&psc=1


  Ja, passt auch, obgleich an sich nur die neuen Ryzen damit was anfangen können. Aber es schadet auch nicht.

Netzteil:  eBay => https://www.ebay.de/itm/be-quiet-SY...542193?hash=item4215bce3f1:g:r1wAAOSwY3Vegr3R    ich weiß nicht, ob das quasi der offizielle Vertrieb von be quiet ist oder der Händler sich nur so nennt
oder Amazon https://www.amazon.de/Quiet-System-...+quiet+500w&qid=1586213621&s=computers&sr=1-2

oder man verzichtet auf Kabelmanagement: https://geizhals.de/fsp-hexa-500w-a1140353.html?hloc=de


----------

